# India vom Wildhaus



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

It is official today.....I am so pleased to share that my little baby girl received a1 Normal ratings on both hips & elbows from the SV!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yay! Glad to hear about the a1 rating. And she looks fierce!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! You and her breeder must be very proud!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Great!!


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wonderful! Chris will be very happy to hear this! Congrats!!


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

She looks like she loves what she does out on the field.


----------

